# hp TC4200 tablet



## pradtf (Feb 23, 2009)

hp TC4200 tablet should work with
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom
should it not?

it hangs the system when x is started and nothing is
being written about it in 
/var/log/Xorg.0.log

the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/wacom script writes the device
into /etc/X11/xorg.conf as /dev/ttyd0, but we don't know if this means that the os picks up the tablet or not. doing a cat /dev/ttyd0 and scribbling on the tablet doesn't produce anything.

the system hang occurs when you have
    Option         "Device" "/dev/ttyd0"
or 
    Option         "Device" "/dev/cuad0"

ideas?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 23, 2009)

The kernel module is really only for wacom tablets.

To use the Xorg driver you have to run Xorg without HAL support. Bartosz is working on following the recent Xorg changes, but a lot of things have happened there, so it will take some time for the driver to catch up with that stuff.


----------



## pradtf (Feb 23, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> The kernel module is really only for wacom tablets.


so are these only usb gizmos then or does the module support serial as well?



			
				kamikaze said:
			
		

> To use the Xorg driver you have to run Xorg without HAL support.


i see.
ok, but our problem here it seems is that the tablet just isn't being recognized as a hardware entity. while, /dev/ttyd0 and /dev/cuad0 exist, we can't seem to do anything with them. trying a wacdump freezes the entire system.

also, dmesg puts out the following:
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled

now we don't understand how the sio stuff relates to the /dev/ttyd0
and /dev/cuad0

we are presently looking at netbsd where the tablet is supposed to work. perhaps there is something there that may be useful for freebsd?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 25, 2009)

You don't need the module for serial.

The issue might be in your serial chipset drivers.


----------



## pradtf (Feb 28, 2009)

ok thanks.
we couldn't get netbsd to work at all, so we'll wait for the next fbsd version.


----------

